# zolia (ventana)



## Obberon

En contexto de colocación de ventanas de aluminio, me sale - "colocación de zolias en ventanas"

Ni idea lo que es una "zolia", no está en ningun diccionario - y ¿cómo se diría en inglés?"


----------



## phantom2007

Me evoca la "soglia" de una ventana... solo que en Italiano, pero muchos fabricantes de ventanas usan perfiles italianos y podría ser un regionalismo o una invención del traductor a quien le pareció que zolia es más castellano. 

Si fuera eso, es la piedar o placa de otro mterial que en una puerta hace de umbral. En ventanas se llama "antepecho". En Inglés seria Ledge


----------



## k-in-sc

I think you mean "sill."


----------



## phantom2007

Thank you k-in-sc

"Sill" is the right word. But yesterday night I could not recall it and used this WRD definition instead:
*
antepecho*
         Concise Oxford Spanish Dictionary © 2009 Oxford University Press:

  antepecho sustantivo masculino (de puente, balcón) parapet;
(de ventana) ledge  

It is surprising that "sill"is not mentioned, although a reverse translation at WRD gives sill --> antepecho


Diccionario Espasa concise inglés-español © 2000 Espasa Calpe:

*antepecho* _sustantivo masculino parapet, (de una ventana) ledge_


----------



## k-in-sc

Hmm, you're right, that's odd. If it were the house dictionary we could ask them to add the definition.


----------



## phantom2007

Yes it is indeed. 

Also, "alféizar" is probably more common than "antepecho", depending on the country. Anyway we have no idea whether this supposition of mine concerning "zoila" is correct, as Obberon has not provided any feedback so far.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

phantom2007 said:


> Me evoca la "soglia" de una ventana... solo que en Italiano, pero muchos fabricantes de ventanas usan perfiles italianos y podría ser un regionalismo o una invención del traductor a quien le pareció que zolia es más castellano.
> 
> Si fuera eso, es la piedar o placa de otro mterial que en una puerta hace de umbral. En ventanas se llama "antepecho". En Inglés seria Ledge


No sé si será un regionalismo, pero en Argentina se usa _solia_, muy probablemente provenga de la gran cantidad de italianos que se dedicaban a la construcción a principios del s. XX.
Y puedo estar equivocado, pero para mí _solia_ se refiere a la parte del piso que está justo en la abertura de una puerta, digamos siguiendo la línea de las paredes bajo la puerta (sería el equivalente inferior del umbral, que es la parte superior). 
Alguien de mi región y más afín a la construcción que yo seguramente lo podrá confirmar.

_Alféizar_ también se entiende por _antepecho_ por estos lares, pero a mi entender es menos utilizado.


----------



## phantom2007

Hakuna Matata said:


> No sé si será un regionalismo, pero en Argentina se usa _solia_, muy probablemente provenga de la gran cantidad de italianos que se dedicaban a la construcción a principios del s. XX.



Gracias. Creo que esto confirma mi intuición respecto a la "zolia" de Obberon. La traducción sería entonces "Installation of window sills"


----------



## BPG

I've never heard the word "Zolia" in my life, I think it's not usual in Spain.

Anyway, I´d like to mark the difference between "vierteaguas" and "antepecho". 

Since Ledge is "a narrow horizontal surface projecting from a wall, cliff, etc." (WR dictionary), the right translation should be "vierteaguas" 

I think Sill should be translated as "alfeizar" or "antepecho"


----------



## phantom2007

El hilo se refiere a la traducción de la palabra "Zolia" del castellano regional al Inglés


----------



## BPG

phantom2007 said:


> El hilo se refiere a la traducción de la palabra "Zolia" del castellano regional al Inglés



Phantom, sin animo de polemizar, muchas veces en estos hilos lo mas interesante no es ir al centro de la cuestión de una sola vez sino la conversación enriquecedora sobre definiciones adyacentes. 

Un saludo


----------

